# Northern Illinois Snow Thread



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

What about the prospects for accumulating snow in the near future ??


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Very minimal... Actually i'm hoping it doesnt for atleast 10 days....i got new trucks and plows to switch around!


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Possibility of snow next weekend. Heck I'd settle for a salt run !


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

There is a pretty good chance for some accumulation next weekend. It seems like no one here likes accuweather but they called the last storm really well. They were calling for about 6"s over 3 days towards the end of next week however they took it off and now it says sunny. Who knows I try not to get my hopes up until we are bout 3 days out. Although tom skilling does say that there is a really big storm that should be moving through next weekend also, so we shall see. Im hoping to be plowing cause I need the money!


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

I watch about 4 different weather forecasters and then come to my own conclusions on it. But if I had to go by anyones forecast it would be Tom Skilling.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah pretty much do the same but Tom is awesome. He is the only REAL forcaster on network TV around here.


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

NWS Hazardous Weather: Freezing rain and snow squalls tonight.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Triton Snow;437540 said:


> I watch about 4 different weather forecasters and then come to my own conclusions on it. But if I had to go by anyones forecast it would be Tom Skilling.


I agree about Skilling. You can tell when he gets into the science of it all that he has a major chubby going. I hope for snow as well so Doug can keep the lights on!:salute:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yamaguy;438507 said:


> I hope for snow as well so Doug can keep the lights on!:salute:


Thanks, I appreciate it!payup


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

*Help in Calumet City*

Is anyone in need of or interested in a small job maybe 20mins in the Calumet City IL 60409 area it is my mechanics shop and is out of my way by about 20miles to do his shop if you would like some info either send me a pm or give me a call 708-703-2783


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

stroker79;437550 said:


> yeah pretty much do the same but Tom is awesome. He is the only REAL forcaster on network TV around here.


I couldn't find a puking icon to post a million times over..... Tom Skiling - you've got to be kidding. His record is worse than anyone else for the times you can figure out if he is talking about the past, way past, future, mystical realm or current. UGH. 5, 7, 9 all give general guidance, 7 being the more conservative but, it allows me to then start paying attiention to the radars myself. Skilling


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

tom skilling, and CLTV guys are all pretty much the same.


----------



## cobraman (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks like we might finally get something this weekend. Especially if you like ice. I am in the Roscoe/Rockford area and going to look at a hitch spreader right now. If it is as good as it sounds I'll get it so if anyone needs help this weekend, give me a shout.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

scottL;440454 said:


> I couldn't find a puking icon to post a million times over..... Tom Skiling - you've got to be kidding. His record is worse than anyone else for the times you can figure out if he is talking about the past, way past, future, mystical realm or current. UGH. 5, 7, 9 all give general guidance, 7 being the more conservative but, it allows me to then start paying attiention to the radars myself. Skilling


Looks like Skilling got it right. Hes been predicting it a week away. Well see what comes of it in a couple days.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

stroker79;441732 said:


> Looks like Skilling got it right. Hes been predicting it a week away. Well see what comes of it in a couple days.


Gotten what right??? EVERYONE has been saying the same thing on all channels. snow,rain,snow/rain,snow/rain/snow. They all get the same basic info from 3 or 4 different computer models. Flip a coin, toss some darts and bingo a forecast of sorts.


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

stroker79;441732 said:


> Looks like Skilling got it right. Hes been predicting it a week away. Well see what comes of it in a couple days.


Tom is the best !! Sometimes he gets a little technical but if he didn't, where would all the other weathermen get there forcasts ????


----------

